# Book recommendations



## PrisMiQue (Jun 23, 2018)

Ok to be honest I haven’t finished a book for my own read since I was locked up back in ‘15 lol terrible I know! 
Anyone suggestions appreciated!


----------



## AAAutin (Jun 23, 2018)

AMERICAN GODS is a great road book (especially if you're travelling through the Midwest).


----------



## Buck Toothed Dogo (Jun 23, 2018)

1984 by George Orwell is an excellent book and an easy read


----------



## BalancingBear (Jun 23, 2018)

Celestine Prophecy by James Redfield
An easy, captivating read and wonderfully inspiring growth and understanding ❤

Similarly amazing book worth trying..
Way of the Peaceful Warrior by Dan Millman


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 23, 2018)

you might like The Unbearable Lightness of Being by Milan Kundera


----------



## PrisMiQue (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank you everyone for All your recommendations!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 25, 2018)

any book? that's kinda broad. maybe there's a particular genre you're interested in?


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Jun 25, 2018)

Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett. Sent it to a girl in a Texas Prison and it's Banned! Pissed me off. So I sent her The Power of One by Bryce Courtenay and she and all the inmates loved it. ~ peace


----------

